# Expat football league



## JoshKenton (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

we're setting up a football league for expats in Limassol. We currently have a pitch on Wednesday evenings and are looking for a few new faces and setting up a regular league. All abilities and individuals or teams of up to 5 are welcome, if anybody is interested then please contact Dale on 97744617.

Best regards,

Josh.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Dale, I am about to move to Cyprus and now looking the best place to live. Involving good education for my son and being active doing any sports. I wonder, where do you guys play. Close or far from downtown?

are there any other expats league?

I was expat before in Shanghai and Softball was a very recreational and competitive beer league. Is any league like that in Limassol?



Afdel


----------



## JoshKenton (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Afdel,

we play really close to town, by the cineplex and bowling alley, if you need to know where just give Dale a call. It is just for fun at the moment although we are looking at setting up a league if we can get the numbers, all of the players are expats. Competitive beer league sounds like you'd fit right in too! Just give us a call when you're in the area and we can arrange a time for you to come down.

Regards,
Josh.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome!!! 

Thanks,

Afdel


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

JoshKenton said:


> Hi Afdel,
> 
> we play really close to town, by the cineplex and bowling alley, if you need to know where just give Dale a call. It is just for fun at the moment although we are looking at setting up a league if we can get the numbers, all of the players are expats. Competitive beer league sounds like you'd fit right in too! Just give us a call when you're in the area and we can arrange a time for you to come down.
> 
> ...


Josh,

Hope you guys are still playing. 2 more weeks and i'll be there. Ring you as soon as i get my local number. 

Take care,

Afdel


----------

